# How to "fix" a through double mortise and tenon cut too narrow



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

So I am new to hand tools, and building the English Workbench as my first project with all hand tools, and up to now its been going well. Well, I am building the face vise and just realized I somehow messed up the measurement for the through double mortise and tenon. I cut the mortises about 1/16 too wide so now the tenons are too narrow. I thought some options:

1. I was thinking of trying to add a narrow piece of wood to the side of each tenon and planing to fit. 
2. Leave it, and just glue and pin from the bottom(pinning is in the plan already). Its just a bench. But will this affect racking of the vise?
3. I have also seen people use wedges in this type of joint, but does that need to be planned better?

If you click this link you can see pictures of the style of bench and face vise that I am building to see the joint I am talking about.

https://www.theenglishwoodworkerjournal.com/image-details/?id=17&i_id=2732

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Option #1 is what I would do.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Option 1 is what I have done. Try to match the grain if you can to hide the repair. If you haven't tossed the cheeks, they work great.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with both the above, it works.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

OK thanks all, will go option #1. I should have some pieces of the cheeks even though I split them.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

3 works nice if you put a wedge on back side and set the wedge in front into the 
joint.
or









#4 split the tenon and drive a wedge like a hammer handle


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> # 3 works nice if you put a wedge on back side and set the wedge in front into the
> joint.
> or
> 
> ...


My apologies. Looking at your picture made me realize i used the wrong terminology. I should have said the tenons are too short lengthwise. I was thinking wide due to looking from the fromt of the vise at the joints which are running side to side.


----------

